# Hmmmm. What do you guys think?



## Crush da Baum (Apr 28, 2020)

I was watching this video and it seemed questionable.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

i have nothing good to say.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 28, 2020)

Usually ends bad.. but i must say they are very cute!


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2020)

So many mistakes. She'll learn the hard way one day. And the tortoise will suffer the consequences of her ignorance.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom said:


> So many mistakes. She'll learn the hard way one day. And the tortoise will suffer the consequences of her ignorance.


Yea, it made me cringe when the dog pawed at his shell.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 28, 2020)

I was going to post a scathing comment, but really don't want to deal with the unwashed masses hating on me for "being heartless at such a sweet story"...


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 28, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I was going to post a scathing comment, but really don't want to deal with the unwashed masses hating on me for "being heartless at such a sweet story"...


Yea I know what you mean. It is hard with animals that can't tell you how they feel. At least with dogs you can see their emotions but with torts you are just guessing. A lot of people think things are cute when they can really be dangerous.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I was going to post a scathing comment, but really don't want to deal with the unwashed masses hating on me for "being heartless at such a sweet story"...


Hey! I wash on a regular basis!

No one will think its sweet when she shows a video of the tortoise with a bloody stump where its leg used to be, and bloody tooth marks all over that once gorgeous carapace.

Oh wait... These kind of people never show the video once THAT happens...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 28, 2020)

I said the animals were cute ! Lol


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom said:


> Hey! I wash on a regular basis!
> 
> No one will think its sweet when she shows a video of the tortoise with a bloody stump where its leg used to be, and bloody tooth marks all over that once gorgeous carapace.
> 
> Oh wait... These kind of people never show the video once THAT happens...


Completely agree.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 28, 2020)

I've rescued far too many reptiles that ended up needing euthanized because of people wanting to experiment with "odd couples"... the modern social media world has only given the idiots a lit stage and audience.


----------



## wellington (Apr 28, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I was going to post a scathing comment, but really don't want to deal with the unwashed masses hating on me for "being heartless at such a sweet story"...


Its us that know better that needs to stand up and speak for the animal. I tell people all the time. I don't care if they like it or not. Truth is I dont care about them anyway, but I do care about the animal. Always stand up and speak for animal neglect or abuse. Personally if people see it and say nothing they are no better then the abuser.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

lol check this out.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 28, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol check this out.


Did u make that video? Haha


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u make that video? Haha


check my profile then check my age then tell me what’s my age


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 28, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> check my profile then check my age then tell me what’s my age


Its a joke kiddo


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its a joke kiddo


i know! lol sometime people don’t get my serious humor. Smh ?‍


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 28, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol check this out.


No wayyy! I watch that channel! LOL


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 28, 2020)

wellington said:


> Its us that know better that needs to stand up and speak for the animal. I tell people all the time. I don't care if they like it or not. Truth is I dont care about them anyway, but I do care about the animal. Always stand up and speak for animal neglect or abuse. Personally if people see it and say nothing they are no better then the abuser.


On the internet, does nothing. Not gonna change a thing. people are insulated by the internet to instantly fight in a way they won’t in real life. I used to “white knight“ for causes, but I now realize it’s pointless online... as soon as someone thinks you care about something, they go out of their way to offend you. It’s not worth my time. Also, in that video, there was no animal abuse. There was idiocy. There is a difference. Idiocy isn’t a crime.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 28, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i know! lol sometime people don’t get my serious humor. Smh ?‍





iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i know! lol sometime people don’t get my serious humor. Smh ?‍


You??? Yvonne is constantly telling someone..."oh that's just her weird sense of humor"...and how much trouble I get in because some newbie is hurt because I don't sugar coat my advice...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> You??? Yvonne is constantly telling someone..."oh that's just her weird sense of humor"...and how much trouble I get in because some newbie is hurt because I don't sugar coat my advice...


lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 28, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> No wayyy! I watch that channel! LOL


you do i was bored and was thinking to my self what if someone put a actual video on knowing how to care for tortoises? lol cause you know most “Pet tubers” don’t care for them right. what are the odds? ???


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


I am old as hell...and I still have a great sense of humor...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> I am old as hell...and I still have a great sense of humor...


i see that...?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i see that...?


Wait...you are a 16 yr old weight lifter?


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


Nah, I am in my 40's , and. I still have my weird Sense of humor, kinda dark at times to, but over all I have a great sense of humor, so I don't think it disappears, just gets buried under to many responsibility's,


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


Ya it happens. You should come back to this thread in about 25-30ish years after the world has chewed you up and spit you out a little and try to crack a joke, You'll see lol, and by that time we should know if it's a Chaco or not.....


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> On the internet, does nothing. Not gonna change a thing. people are insulated by the internet to instantly fight in a way they won’t in real life. I used to “white knight“ for causes, but I now realize it’s pointless online... as soon as someone thinks you care about something, they go out of their way to offend you. It’s not worth my time. Also, in that video, there was no animal abuse. There was idiocy. There is a difference. Idiocy isn’t a crime.


I see it very different and in more cases then not have gotten through to people. Well at least they talk like I had.  Even had many come back and apologize after they first told me off and thought they knew it all and were right. I think when correct info is given it, if nothing else, gets the people thinking or searching for more care info.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


I am 13.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 29, 2020)

wellington said:


> I see it very different and in more cases then not have gotten through to people. Well at least they talk like I had. Even had many come back and apologize after they first told me off and thought they knew it all and were right. I think when correct info is given it, if nothing else, gets the people thinking or searching for more care info.


You are somebody else who doesn't know how to sugar coat anything...?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 29, 2020)

wellington said:


> I see it very different and in more cases then not have gotten through to people. Well at least they talk like I had. Even had many come back and apologize after they first told me off and thought they knew it all and were right. I think when correct info is given it, if nothing else, gets the people thinking or searching for more care info.


well, we can only go by our own experiences.


----------



## Obbie (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve had Mali ?? since September shes about 45 lbs. she is the sweetest girl ever. My friends son-in-law found her in the oil fields in ND. I drove that day to pick her up. To say I fell n love immediately is an understatement !!!
i have 2 senior Jack Russells (13 yo). When you say “you’ll be sorry !, and ”bloody stump”
I know anything that runs FAST ? and makes noise Is ooooo to good not to chase. 
Now Mali ?? isn’t very interesting to them. But the taller of the two, is really nice with her, likes to go to her hide in the house. We winter in AZ, and live in Northern Minnesota. My point is....if we know our babies, and I do, please don’t scare everyone ? Does that make sense ?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 29, 2020)

Obbie said:


> My point is....if we know our babies, and I do, please don’t scare everyone ? Does that make sense ?



I've done reptile rescue for years. You have no idea the number of animals I've seen where a dog did something the owner never would have expected. I've heard "Ooooooh, it was totally out of the blue! Fluffy and Scales have been best friends since Fluffy was a puppy! I don't know why she did it!" Doesn't matter. Scales is missing his tail.

I'm totally sure you fully believe 100% that you know your babies. But so does mother nature. Deep down inside your babies, ESPECIALLY TERRIERS, is an instinct to kill. They are designed over centuries for that task. You can suppress that instinct with chew toys and exercise, but you can't erase it. It's there.

I've seen Iguanas with missing tails, I've seen mauled red ear sliders, I've seen a ball python bit in half coz they escaped and had an unscheduled meeting with a Labrador's jaw. EVERY... SINGLE... PERSON... said what you just said, and all of them lost a perfectly lovely reptile as well. So you can definitely keep your terriers with your tortoises. Dress them up. Put a bow on each, but please, if/when something should happen, please don't call me or another reptile rescue to come salvage the mess.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Wait...you are a 16 yr old weight lifter?


Yes.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya it happens. You should come back to this thread in about 25-30ish years after the world has chewed you up and spit you out a little and try to crack a joke, You'll see lol, and by that time we should know if it's a Chaco or not.....


I’ll miss y’all. RIP


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i’m 16 most ppl here are between their 40-70s i think there’s something similar with ppl in this forum lol. i guess when you get older your sense of humor... well disappears


I will hunt you down boy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I will hunt you down boy!


And fill ur drawers w poison ivy


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I will hunt you down boy!


? I’ll Track your IP address


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> You are somebody else who doesn't know how to sugar coat anything...?


Guilty and Proud?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 29, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I was watching this video and it seemed questionable.




First things first. 
1)- that dog is a “boxer” not a pit bull. (I think?)
2)- that tortoise is scared out of its mind every time the dog comes near it!! (It goes back in its shell).
3)- that girl on the video is an [email protected]%€¥€•€€€¥!!! And a $&&”#+€+>!!!!!!
4)- THIS is cruelty to animals. 
5)- the tortoise is walking around everywhere in the house and stuck on a step??? What kind of mother does that!!?!??? He/she should be under a heat lamp, next to a uvb reptisun hood!!!!
(I threw that one in for Tom.. but I totally agree with him in every way).
6)- and finally—-if she puts one more hat on him/her I will ....!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I've done reptile rescue for years. You have no idea the number of animals I've seen where a dog did something the owner never would have expected. I've heard "Ooooooh, it was totally out of the blue! Fluffy and Scales have been best friends since Fluffy was a puppy! I don't know why she did it!" Doesn't matter. Scales is missing his tail.
> 
> I'm totally sure you fully believe 100% that you know your babies. But so does mother nature. Deep down inside your babies, ESPECIALLY TERRIERS, is an instinct to kill. They are designed over centuries for that task. You can suppress that instinct with chew toys and exercise, but you can't erase it. It's there.
> 
> I've seen Iguanas with missing tails, I've seen mauled red ear sliders, I've seen a ball python bit in half coz they escaped and had an unscheduled meeting with a Labrador's jaw. EVERY... SINGLE... PERSON... said what you just said, and all of them lost a perfectly lovely reptile as well. So you can definitely keep your terriers with your tortoises. Dress them up. Put a bow on each, but please, if/hen something should happen, please don't call me or another reptile rescue to come salvage the mess.



My sister has been involved in turtle and tortoise rescue for abt 100 years...after I was medically retired from my job...she started having me care for some of her rescues...my first Gopherus agassizii...was named Mildred. She was 20 years old and had lived with her keeper and a dog. Mildred and the dog never had a bit of trouble until the day they did...the dog chewed off Mildred's right leg while the keepers were at work. Evidently he ate the leg as it was never found, also the stump had stopped bleeding probably because the dog licked it. The people dumped Mildred off at my sister's and kept the damn dog. So I took Mildred. She was regal, dignified and just a really nice tortoise...hey @Yvonne...I can't find a photo of Mildred...you have one?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 30, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> My sister has been involved in turtle and tortoise rescue for abt 100 years...after I was medically retired from my job...she started having me care for some of her rescues...my first Gopherus agassizii...was named Mildred. She was 20 years old and had lived with her keeper and a dog. Mildred and the dog never had a bit of trouble until the day they did...the dog chewed off Mildred's right leg while the keepers were at work. Evidently he ate the leg as it was never found, also the stump had stopped bleeding probably because the dog licked it. The people dumped Mildred off at my sister's and kept the damn dog. So I took Mildred. She was regal, dignified and just a really nice tortoise...hey @Yvonne...I can't find a photo of Mildred...you have one?


who’s your Sister?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 30, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> My sister has been involved in turtle and tortoise rescue for abt 100 years...after I was medically retired from my job...she started having me care for some of her rescues...my first Gopherus agassizii...was named Mildred. She was 20 years old and had lived with her keeper and a dog. Mildred and the dog never had a bit of trouble until the day they did...the dog chewed off Mildred's right leg while the keepers were at work. Evidently he ate the leg as it was never found, also the stump had stopped bleeding probably because the dog licked it. The people dumped Mildred off at my sister's and kept the damn dog. So I took Mildred. She was regal, dignified and just a really nice tortoise...hey @Yvonne...I can't find a photo of Mildred...you have one?


oh and here


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> who’s your Sister?


You're kidding...right???


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> oh and here
> View attachment 292841


How did you have her photo?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 30, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> How did you have her photo?


I’m a Hacker... ✌?
Is @Yvonne G your Sister?
I’m a Childhood Friend.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 30, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I was watching this video and it seemed questionable.


I love it! But hate that people think that this pairing is a good or safe idea. 
but fun to watch


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 30, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya it happens. You should come back to this thread in about 25-30ish years after the world has chewed you up and spit you out a little and try to crack a joke, You'll see lol, and by that time we should know if it's a Chaco or not.....


If we can still see well enough, to see the theads, lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 30, 2020)

Most off us still have a good sense of you but are just know all too well that not the whole audience will enjoy the joke! I couldn’t survive without mine at work! Also the older you get the more you can say been there got the shirt-Free Carol B


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 30, 2020)

Think I’ll start a YouTube channel of tortoise propaganda videos, create a cult... maybe a video of a dog looking sad in a kennel, with the tortoise crawling away with the key to the kennel... just brainstorming out loud... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I’m a Hacker... ✌?
> Is @Yvonne G your Sister?
> I’m a Childhood Friend.





iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I’m a Hacker... ✌?
> Is @Yvonne G your Sister?
> I’m a Childhood Friend.


Actually...your words...just now...in one sentence...show that you are no childhood friend of either one of us...2 reasons...I am younger than my sis by a LOT of years....and I have pantyhose older than you...and 2...my sister and I are now and have been pretty antisocial....we didn't have childhood friends...


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 30, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I’ll miss y’all. RIP


Sorry young man, I to evil to die, hell won't take me, so I still be here , but that time I be old and just plain mean, haha


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 30, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> First things first.
> 1)- that dog is a “boxer” not a pit bull. (I think?)
> 2)- that tortoise is scared out of its mind every time the dog comes near it!! (It goes back in its shell).
> 3)- that girl on the video is an [email protected]%€¥€•€€€¥!!! And a $&&”#+€+>!!!!!!
> ...


Yes that's a boxer, known for its pounding, on smaller animals, with it's front paws, so when it's pawing at the tortoises, it is kinda of the dogs behavior, besides even if the dog has no interest in harming the tortoises, dog play isn't really something a tortoises is set up for,


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2020)

That's not a Pit...that's really a boxer face...video's like that seriously make me nauseated...and I just see bloody tortoise...I didn't last 30 seconds of that video....


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 30, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Actually...your words...just now...in one sentence...show that you are no childhood friend of either one of us...2 reasons...I am younger than my sis by a LOT of years....and I have pantyhose older than you...and 2...my sister and I are now and have been pretty antisocial....we didn't have childhood friends...


? you didn’t need to go say all that... I just went to Yvonne’s Old Post and saw a picture of Mildred. I’m pretty Young.


----------

